# central machinery 8x12 lathe



## chippin-in (Feb 1, 2017)

I just saw on the harbor freight clearance page that they have their 1/3 hp 8"x 12" lathe for $79.99. That seems like a pretty good deal especially if you were to just use it with buffing wheels and such.

Just thought I'd pass it on.

thanks
Robert


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 1, 2017)

1/3 hp? My coffee grinder has more hp than that....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 1, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> 1/3 hp? My coffee grinder has more hp than that....



Pretty sure my electric tooth brush has more hp

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Not sure the Beal Buffing Wheel setup would run on an 8" lathe honestly. While they are supposed to be 8 inch wheels, once they get all fluffed up and a little ragged on the ends, they're a little bigger than that. In fact, there isn't a lot of clearance on my 10" Harbor Freight lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keepanionme (Feb 1, 2017)

When I first started making pens, this is the lathe I used. With the exception of the tool rest being very cheaply made and the motor cuts in and out while using, it's served me well. I've debated using it for buffing, or even finishing. For buffing, harbor freight sells little buffing wheels that you can use with a drill. I just put my drill chuck in and buff that way and it seemed to work ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 1, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> e harbor freight t




So you're a salesman for HF? That's 2 posts today about deals from HF. Just sayin'.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 1, 2017)

A few years back when my wife and I was involved with a group of penturners. we met one sunday of each month and turned pens for the troops. Was a great experience and enjoyed every minute of the 3 years we were involved. This group was mostly retired military men and women, and several of them used this little lathe to make pens with. It was small enough to carry around, yet capable of doing the job as far as pen turning goes. Just my 2 cets worth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I did check my Beal buffing system after the above post, on the 10" lathe I've just barely got an inch of clearance on the compound and White Diamond wheels, the carnauba wheel doesn't get used as hard and therefore isn't worn as much, and it would definitely drag on an 8" lathe. It could be trimmed up, but I'm thinking all of them would need trimming if you were going that route. 

If you could find 6" wheels it would be worth it though. 90% of the reason I bought my 10", was to have a separate lathe for buffing. That and the fact it was dirt cheap when I found it listed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

